# Promoting with School PTA Tricky Trays?



## CoolBeanz (Jan 6, 2010)

I was just approached by a local school PTA to make a donation for their Tricky Tray. It would viewed by a lot of people, as they now have to hold it at our community college instead of the elementary school, but I wonder if it would be beneficial to my screen printing business? Has anyone tried a trick tray before? What are you thoughts as how to take advantage of this or is a waste?

I currently run a screen printing, heat transfer, sublimation business out of my home. I want to make it grow so that I can do it full-time and make a nice career out of it.

I thought of marketing it for local business owners, family reunions, etc. But would I donate a set number of shirts, or a sublimation package, or submit a gift certificate, or something else? Any thoughts at all.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

I would do a gift certificate. Not only will you get the business from the person who wins that prize, you'll get a lot of exposure from all of the people looking at it. 

Community events like that are great because chances are the parents who support the PTA have businesses or know people who have businesses.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I must be in the stone ages...I have been a PTA president..abeit many years ago...and I have never heard the term 'tricky trays'


----------



## wiggle (Nov 7, 2008)

It's like a Penny Social or a Chinese Auction. You have a ton of items and people place tickets in a cup. One ticket is drawn and the holder of that ticket wins the item.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

boy am I out of the loop or what...??? I now understand...BUT I have never heard of penny social or chinese auction...nonethe less I get it..


----------



## noclue (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes Yes and Yes I not only donate but volunteer to work the booster store at the local high school and im a booster member. The people on the board always remember who gives and who doesnt. Also a great way to get the name out. I would not only donate but volunteer to help out during the event


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Charles, didn't want you to feel too bad......I'm on our PTA Board right now and have been for several years. Never heard of a tricky tray, a penny social, or a chinese auction. We do have an auction every year........maybe we'll try a tricky tray sometime!


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I would consider donating some of your product. Some colorful & unique apparel will catch people's eyes and cause them to ask questions.


----------



## CoolBeanz (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! Ill give it a try and let you know the out come, Thanks again!


----------



## gclarkson (Nov 12, 2009)

If it's one thing I've learned in my years as a busines student and entrepreneur, it's: take all of the goodwill advertising you can. Many people may eventually use your business simply because you were a part of the tricky trays.

The same thing can go well with local charitable organizations.


----------

